# White bass flies



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Does anyone have any go-to patterns for white bass?

I plan on throwing clousers on the 8wt. I also will use stimulators and muddlers in size 8 on the 5 wt. Any other suggestions?

Tight lines.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I landed two on an EHC yesterday (pretty flukey!) between crappie and largemouth.

Also caught a plethora of bucketmouths on a small white popper on my fly rod.


----------

